# Buying car in Mexico



## lancet (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know what the laws are concerning buying a used car here? I am having to drive back to the States but my wife and I are hoping to fly back in November and just buy a car here. However, we will not have an FM3 visa, we will be here on a tourist visa since we will have to return to the States every 5 months to work anyhow. Is it possible to buy a car to leave here in Mexico? Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lancet said:


> Does anyone know what the laws are concerning buying a used car here? I am having to drive back to the States but my wife and I are hoping to fly back in November and just buy a car here. However, we will not have an FM3 visa, we will be here on a tourist visa since we will have to return to the States every 5 months to work anyhow. Is it possible to buy a car to leave here in Mexico? Thanks!


Visitors are allowed to open bank accounts, invest, and buy property. It seems unlikely that there would be any problem with purchasing a car. But I will let someone who has done it speak from experience. I have not.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

You'll need to check the laws and regulations for the location where you plan to register the car. I don't know of any prohibitions against purchase (which after all is between buyer and seller), but in BCS, for example, registering a car requires a Mexican driver's license, and to get one requires at least FM3 ... now probably Residente Temporal. Other states may approach this differently, though.

My auto insurance company also required resident status to insure my car.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

When we moved from Guerrero to Sonora, we bought a car- since we bought it in hubby's name- he had to get a new driver's license for Sonora even tho' we both have licenses issued in Guerrero. Mine is only good for a year anyway so in June I'll get a license for here. 

Be careful about the license plates- find out what's required in the area you are in. Here, they have a cheaper plate, but you can only drive in in town here in Puerto Penasco, then another plate a little more expensive that you can take further, but not much- you can't drive all over Sonora- altho you can get a one time permit for $$ to go further. Then there's the regular plates, which we got cause we want to take some trips around Mexico. So somebody who knows in that specific area- that's my .02$ anyway. Buena Suerte


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

lancet be careful buying a used car, make sure the tenencia is paid up and there are no infractions (tickets are tied to the license plate not the driver). Also check that the circulation card is up to date.

Depending on where you are you can sometimes check this online. For DF you can check here:
Secretaría de Finanzas del Distrito Federal

sections tenencias, tarjeta de circulacion, infracciones consulta


----------

